# My Quattro Sport 240 build thread



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Well I am new to the TT scene, my dad owned a new TT Quattro sport in red from new and from then on I knew I had to have one. Past cars are a saxo lol, then a polo gti I had this 5 years and it was the best in the uk winning every show I entered. Also featured in fast car a few months back. Then i moved into the jap scene with my honda ep3 type r premier edition, I added mugen goodies to this and a few other things but the lack of quality put me off. So now my TT is the car of choice, few pictures...



















And the unfortunate damage the day I went to view it, the seller was washing it and came across this after leathering it off, nightmare phone call to me as I was viewing it in 10 minutes but i am a painter by trade for rolls Royce and Bentley so not to bad. A days work if that....



















And my old polo,





































And my summer toy, my quadzilla xlc500 road quad.



















Looking to upgrade the brakes at the front, I like the look of the big red kit on the TT shop. What are my choices with say some kind of safe spacers?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Very nice mate and welcome but less of the HDR :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks well and in the best colour  any plans for it :?: 
Here's a few shots of mine http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurt_blyth ... 62/detail/


----------



## Madabout (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice one on the Audi. I got mine in January 2013 and given what I've spent since wondering if I should have bought a Sport in the first place. Like the Polo, especially the interior. Any plans for the Audi?


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

It is all about the hdr ha, yeah plans are oem+ with carbon fibre really. I want brakes first then carbon most things like rear exhaust surround and a front splitter, interior carbon touches also. Then a remap with a filter of some sort, I want it quick and reliable so just sorting out a few things really.

Yeah best colour by far... Ha.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> It is all about the hdr ha, yeah plans are oem+ with carbon fibre really. I want brakes first then carbon most things like rear exhaust surround and a front splitter, interior carbon touches also. Then a remap with a filter of some sort, I want it quick and reliable so just sorting out a few things really.
> 
> Yeah best colour by far... Ha.


I have a carbon exhaust rear valance for sale let me know if you are interested


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Yeah I am mate, send us a few pictures mate as I can't pm you and that yet.


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

nice qs looks very tidy.


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> yeah plans are oem+


Oohh no not that phrase again!! (Search for Damien aka TTSPORT666 if you don't know why it's funny)

Welcome to the Avus qs club  By far the nicest colour combo! Enjoy


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Was your polo REALLY best in the UK? :lol:

Sure ed38 Ad's was!

Nice QS mate, Looks tidy.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

neil_audiTT said:


> Was your polo REALLY best in the UK? :lol:
> 
> Sure ed38 Ad's was!
> 
> Nice QS mate, Looks tidy.


The ed38 one wasn't a gti, and was only painted, stanced with played out wheels with a rubbish interior effort... Most ppl think its amazing but it's just shiny.

Yeah mine was mate, was told this by fast car and they see alot of cars being the biggest uk based magazine for cars like this. Also performance vw wanted to feature it but i sold it before I got the chance.

I was on all the forums and all the shows and cleaned up everytime. It really was, biggest power aswell for the engine on n/a power being 147bhp. Every item was improved/replaced when needed. My interior was £2500, sound system £3500, £1000 suspension. Mega money pit. But yeah it was....


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Wouldn't say it was the nicest polo GTI I've seen but hey.

Good luck with the TT. Tough competition as I've got the best TT in the country :roll:

Ps. Is a nice TT you've got, alot better than the polo


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Yeah...If you say so.

I've been knocking around in the VW scene for a few years and can't say it's a motor that's stuck in my head :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> It is all about the hdr ha, yeah plans are oem+ with carbon fibre really. I want brakes first then carbon most things like rear exhaust surround and a front splitter, interior carbon touches also. Then a remap with a filter of some sort, I want it quick and reliable so just sorting out a few things really.
> 
> Yeah best colour by far... Ha.


Oh dear - its Damien mk2.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

And then the big boys turn up.. 

Welcome..happy hunting..but humility is a good way of entering the money emptying pit.
It's not always about cost...but it ends up very expensive.

Ya mota wasn't the only car at UDs last year and your club didn't win best club stand.. :roll:

Thought Rolls and Bentley had split, with Bentley at Crewe and Rolls gone down Sowf to Coventry.
As I was working at Crewe the day it was officially announced and was papped next to the first & last Rolls that came off the production line.
Steve


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

V6RUL said:


> And then the big boys turn up..
> 
> Welcome..happy hunting..but humility is a good way of entering the money emptying pit.
> It's not always about cost...but it ends up very expensive.
> ...


I'm not part of any stands I'm my own man.... Never have been into the stand thing I was asked to be at ud inside so I just said yeah.... :roll:

I should of said a rolls Royce and Bentley restoration company called P&A woods.... It's a pretty big place that specialise in the two..... I do spray painting and overhaul everything but the body and have my own department in the old coachworks department. Pretty cool place tbh... So you very nearly looked cool there ha.... :lol:

But I can see all ready the money pit I'm creating.....


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > And then the big boys turn up..
> ...


Who did your leather on the Polo..Plush? It looks quality.
You picked well with a 240, unfortunately they are best left standard, 225 or V6 are the challenge for power.
Steve


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Who did your leather on the Polo..Plush? It looks quality.
You picked well with a 240, unfortunately they are best left standard, 225 or V6 are the challenge for power.
Steve[/quote]

Na plush wanted stupid money for what I wanted so i said noway, so did some research and used a company called concept vehicle trimmers. The guy has over 45 years in the trade doing it from oldschool techniques so i thought him best. It really was amazing i miss people looking, forever getting stopped at shows and when parking up lol.

Erm yeah I have heard there pretty high strung and quick enough all ready but I'm sure I can squeeze more out of her, what's the do's and donts regards these engines? What's achievable with reliability in mind? Intake, exhaust and a map would see around 30-40 bhp would it?

What stops the 240 being tuned more over the 225? Is the difference alot?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

The 240 commands a premium cos its a 240. Modding it will devalue it.
1.8 can get ya -600 whilst 3.2 can get ya +600
Comes down to budget.
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> The 240 commands a premium cos its a 240. Modding it will devalue it.
> 1.8 can get ya -600 whilst 3.2 can get ya +600
> Comes down to budget.
> Steve


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

V6RUL said:


> The 240 commands a premium cos its a 240. Modding it will devalue it.
> 1.8 can get ya -600 whilst 3.2 can get ya +600
> Comes down to budget.
> Steve


I always seem to pick the buggers to improve haha. All part off the fun I suppose, so it's more a value thing rather than a restriction of engine etc? Touching 300 and I will be happy, is that achievable with decent bolt ons and a decent map session?

Also regards brakes, I have around £1000-£1500 for an upgrade. I'd like biggest possible for more aesthetics and quality really. What would you suggest?

I went on TT shop and looked at there kits they have and the big red seem to grab my eye somewhat ha...


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > The 240 commands a premium cos its a 240. Modding it will devalue it.
> ...


I have the "BIG RED" brakes great set up :wink:

Close to 300 no problem with add ons and a good map


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Stage 2 and Brembo from the TT shop will sort ya.
Steve


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

V6RUL said:


> Stage 2 and Brembo from the TT shop will sort ya.
> Steve


Steve talk sense FFS :roll:

Brembo by all means but Revo Stage 2 is PANTS catch up


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ah that's ok then il be happy with that, how do you find the big red kit? Was it night and day difference? Also how do you find clearence with your alloys? I'm running oem 18qs alloys, will spacers be needed? I intend to fit spacers to make the wheels sit more flush. So just seeing if I should purchase them at the same time really.

Iv been told to avoid revo, is that the general idea with revo maps?


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Where are you based????


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

V6RUL said:


> The 240 commands a premium cos its a 240. Modding it will devalue it.
> 1.8 can get ya -600 whilst 3.2 can get ya +600
> Comes down to budget.
> Steve


I am pretty sure Fraser will be breaking 600 in his TT and there are plenty stateside that are pushing closer to 900, but lets face it, dyno figures are for mugs. Its all about the booooooost


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Ah that's ok then il be happy with that, how do you find the big red kit? Was it night and day difference? Also how do you find clearence with your alloys? I'm running oem 18qs alloys, will spacers be needed? I intend to fit spacers to make the wheels sit more flush. So just seeing if I should purchase them at the same time really.
> 
> Iv been told to avoid revo, is that the general idea with revo maps?


Yes they stop well :wink:

I bought my "Big Red" set up from a mate who ran them behind 18" Audi OEM wheels with no spacer but you might need a 10mm for the qS wheels I dont know mate.

Revo maps are spikey at the best of times I would have a word with and visit Wak a forum member on here


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Yeah I am mate, send us a few pictures mate as I can't pm you and that yet.


I will try and get a few but it is exactly the same as the 225 valance only in carbon there is a pic of my qS with a black 225 valance on to give you an idear http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurt_blyth ... 1594382162


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

markypoo said:


> Where are you based????


Essex, Chelmsford area mate.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

jamman said:


> CR51GYR-TT240 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah that's ok then il be happy with that, how do you find the big red kit? Was it night and day difference? Also how do you find clearence with your alloys? I'm running oem 18qs alloys, will spacers be needed? I intend to fit spacers to make the wheels sit more flush. So just seeing if I should purchase them at the same time really.
> ...


Thanks for that mate, I did think 10mm would be the sensible choice. Did you experience any difficulty a in fitting with the kit at all? Sorry for all the questions ha. Just exited....


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> > Where are you based????
> ...


Get in touch with Wak at Vagcheck like James said
http://www.vagcheck.co.uk
He can do QS custom maps :wink:
Just be prepared for a new clutch as a few QS's seem to need one after a map :?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

markypoo said:


> CR51GYR-TT240 said:
> 
> 
> > markypoo said:
> ...


Mark he's not Vagcheck any more matey best contact him direct wak(AT)wak-tt.com remove (AT) and insert @


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Thanks for that mate, I did think 10mm would be the sensible choice. Did you experience any difficulty a in fitting with the kit at all? Sorry for all the questions ha. Just exited....


No problems at all


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

jamman said:


> Mark he's not Vagcheck any more matey best contact him direct wak(AT)wak-tt.com remove (AT) and insert @)


  Well contact Wak anyway :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

markypoo said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Mark he's not Vagcheck any more matey best contact him direct wak(AT)wak-tt.com remove (AT) and insert @)
> ...


 [smiley=argue.gif] :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > Stage 2 and Brembo from the TT shop will sort ya.
> ...


Stage 2 from WAK and Brembo from the TT shop..  
Steve


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Cheers guys for the help, il get buying a few things and get a mapping session on the list. Will a cat back and intake be ok to bolt on and drive? No damage can be done?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Cheers guys for the help, il get buying a few things and get a mapping session on the list. Will a cat back and intake be ok to bolt on and drive? No damage can be done?


Yes they will be fine


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Picked up my tt qs today and got her home for a quick clean up, all ready ordered up new rear badges and a small S badge to add on to tell ppl I have a little extra ha. So yeah il add some more upgrades as and when. First impressions are very good, feels very planted and picks up well. The turbo noise is very addictive also :lol:

Pics.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks well a badge a bit like this http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurt_blyth ... 1594382162


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Looks well a badge a bit like this http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurt_blyth ... 1594382162


Where did you get the small s badge Andy? All the ones I've seen like that are as big as the T's :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

markypoo said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Looks well a badge a bit like this http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurt_blyth ... 1594382162
> ...


Not telling you will all get one


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


It is part of an S4 grill front grill badge mate


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

Ahhhhhh cheers lol been looking at the whole Audi range in my search even thought about modding a QS glove box badge :roll:


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Yeah I'm going to remove it off the front grill from an s3/4 grill, should work out fine as its small. If not il get an S badge for the other side. Nice freshen up is all it needs. Removing all the badges, flat and polish behind and it will look factory fresh ha...


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Well today I received my rear badges and s3 front grill badge, so seeing as the wearer is nice I decided to put them on. Here's a few pics, also the previous owner sent me some pictures he done before selling it to me.














































Also ordered a new front Quattro badge in gloss black with red lettering to match the rear new Quattro badge. No more pink edges and badges ha.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

But you don't have a TTs its a TTQS..
Steve


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

V6RUL said:


> But you don't have a TTs its a TTQS..
> Steve


Its a silent (or invisible) q Steve! :lol:


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

The Quattro is on the back still. Therefor it's an S 

Having tt qs will look daft I think.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Well today I received my rear badges and s3 front grill badge, so seeing as the wearer is nice I decided to put them on. Here's a few pics, also the previous owner sent me some pictures he done before selling it to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks well I went for the slightly smaller S4 front grill badge http://www.flickr.com/photos/kurt_blyth ... /lightbox/


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

If you want some ideas Take a look at Andy's AKA spearhunter#2's qs. Its avus and done so well.. Obviously also Andy's AKA "yellowtt's" gorgeous Avus too. But spearhunter#2's is more externally modded within the oem plus style of tune.  Then there is mine... :wink: All different styles.

Damien.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Yeah il take a look and see what others have done but I don't like copying ppl I'd rather do my own thing but off course something's have to be copied ha.

On another note, my throttle in nuetral seems to hang on. Is this normal? I rev in nuetral like blip the throttle and the revs hang on around 1500 for what seems like to long?

I had a error code pop up in my hand held reader that was 19534 being throttle valve module, looked up a cure and it said clean it. Could this be what is causing my revs to hang on? Also when changing gear it happens or it could be my driving lol.

Also should I feel a constant surge of power through the rev range or does it die off towards high rpm?

What you guys think?


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Seeing as the weather was nice today and I have a meet tommorow at south mimms services, I decided a good detail was in order as it was pretty dirty and I haven't detailed it since owning it.

Hosed off and washed with two bucket method, Clay bared, polished, cleaned the fuel filler cap inside as it has never been done, detailed brush all edges and light/grills, arches cleaned, sealed after claybared, polished scratches out only a few, waxed with dodo juice, two coats of candy red wax, then glass cleaner, glass waxed, meguirs tyre gel applied and rubber treated to then finish I rainexed the glass so no wipers are needed until over 40mph. Very good stuff.

Also fitted new front Quattro badge a black one to keep it suttle looking and blend it better, also new rear Audi rings as there was dirt inbetween so removed that and clayed and polished. Also removed my plate surrounds as they were massive and horrid looking so a good day really.

Few pics from today.














































Oh and I fitted my new bolts for the gear surround.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Bit of an update for you lot,

Had a service at vwauditec in Chelmsford/whittle, amazing service and very cheap. Had oil, oil filter, throttle body clean and reset, boost leak check and pollen filter replaced. All for £170. I wanted sparks and haldex doing but they said it had been done previously so no need to do it. Again saving me money so a good garage that.

Had my private plate put on also, my names Craig so CR51GY R is pretty good I think.

Also had a big detail, purchased loads of cleaning stuff aswell and engine bay clean today and surprised to find a pair of boxer shorts wrapped around my alternator, I saw some black fluff in the alternator fins so dug deep and found what appeared to be an old cleaning rag but yeah boxer shorts.... So needless to say I pulled that out and cleaned it. 

My mate has some fuel flap pro bolts for me left over from his honda mini build so I'm having those, I'm waiting to here back from tt shop about my brakes and full exhaust system but they have been more than terrible at getting back to me like over a week with emails I send them every other day.

Very bad service considering iv got £2000 to spend with them.

Hoping to go to wak after its fitted and I'm getting a 42draft intake kit also just sourcing where is best to get it???



















The pants lol, wrapped around here..!!!!



















Engine bay will soon to have upgrades such as a full silicone hose kit and carbon fibre bits maybe.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hope the boxers cleaned up well.. :lol:

It's the best colour for the QS IMHO.
Steve


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Yeah there abit loose on me being a large but I think I can rock them still.. Lol.

Yeah I'm chuffed with the colour tbh, just pops so well.


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Matt B said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > The 240 commands a premium cos its a 240. Modding it will devalue it.
> ...


How do you actually keep a 900 bhp TT on the road during a brutal acceleration? :roll:


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Shinigami said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > V6RUL said:
> ...


Well the 4wd will help alot, best thing I would imagine is tyres and a decent clutch. But I'm lost aswell lol. My 300 target is enough for me.


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

I am pretty sure Fraser will be breaking 600 in his TT and there are plenty stateside that are pushing closer to 900, but lets face it, dyno figures are for mugs. Its all about the booooooost[/quote]

How do you actually keep a 900 bhp TT on the road during a brutal acceleration? :roll:[/quote]

Well the 4wd will help alot, best thing I would imagine is tyres and a decent clutch. But I'm lost aswell lol. My 300 target is enough for me.[/quote]

I'm not such a great expert but I think 300 is a realistic number to get though you're gonna push the turbo to its limits :twisted: you'd definitely get to 350 with a hybrid K04 and other stuff :roll:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Shinigami said:


> I am pretty sure Fraser will be breaking 600 in his TT and there are plenty stateside that are pushing closer to 900, but lets face it, dyno figures are for mugs. Its all about the booooooost


How do you actually keep a 900 bhp TT on the road during a brutal acceleration? :roll:[/quote]

Well the 4wd will help alot, best thing I would imagine is tyres and a decent clutch. But I'm lost aswell lol. My 300 target is enough for me.[/quote]

I'm not such a great expert but I think 300 is a realistic number to get though you're gonna push the turbo to its limits :twisted: you'd definitely get to 350 with a hybrid K04 and other stuff :roll:[/quote]

Too easy....getting a healthy 300 with the k04 is an achievement...Anyone can chequebook tune a car.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

900 is so yesterday.. :lol:


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Chequebook tune is what every single person on here does unless they have free stuff lol.

Injectors will limit me more than anything i was told by wak, but near 300 is what I want, 3" downpipe and sports cat to a milltek cat back, 3" tip to a 42draft intake, forge 008, silicone hoses throughout also plus a remap is where I will start.

Should bring me close?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Oh dear, your bringing out the check book tune defence.

That's a low blow for most on here.
Steve


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Defending what? Buying stuff? I'm not doing any defending mainly stating a fact, chequebook tuning is a stupid thing to say lol.

You lot are weirdos...... :roll:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Erm no.... i said its a nice achievement to get a healthy 300bhp from a ko4. I meant anyone can get a credit card out and say hybrid turbo please... And no we are not a bunch of weirdo's. You speak like you have invented the wheel mate...have a read through some past threads on the subject. You might learn something from us weirdo's. :?

Damien.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Chequebook tune is what every single person on here does unless they have free stuff lol.


Really? Every single person does a chequebook tune?


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Care to elaborate on me sounding like I have invented the wheel nonsense?

Haven't said anything of the sort......

Just asking advice, might go elsewhere, seems to me there are a few hot heads who think they have the best tt in the world lol.

Wasn't a warm welcolm anyway, green eyed monsters more like.

Yes, a chequebook tune. Buy it, fit it. That's what I meant.


----------



## ©hatterBox (Aug 10, 2010)

Ignoring everything else thats going on in this thread.... Car looks lovely mate & welcome to the forum :lol:


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

©hatterBox said:


> Ignoring everything else thats going on in this thread.... Car looks lovely mate & welcome to the forum :lol:


Thank you very much, I'm enjoy it alot. Being young I get alot if attention it's great.....

Just hope the tt shop get back to me soon, need to get my big brake kit sorted.


----------



## ©hatterBox (Aug 10, 2010)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> ©hatterBox said:
> 
> 
> > Ignoring everything else thats going on in this thread.... Car looks lovely mate & welcome to the forum :lol:
> ...


Im sure they will. Probably more the case of them being busy than anything else as I only ever read glowing reviews of them on here.

Whatever route you do decide to take make sure you upload some photos


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Yes, a chequebook tune. Buy it, fit it. That's what I meant.


Normally that phrase is reserved for people who buy a car and drop it off with a well known tuning house along with their chequebook and pick it up when its done. 
Thats kind of the opposite to a lot of people on here who have built their cars exactly how they want - not tuning company x or y.

Sorry if you feel you havent had a warm welcome. My comments early on in this thread about Damien Mk2 were merely because you mentioned OEM plus - which if you read his build thread is a phrase that has been widely used to describe almost anything :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Care to elaborate on me sounding like I have invented the wheel nonsense?
> 
> Haven't said anything of the sort......
> 
> ...


No offence mate..but throwing your toys out of your pram every time you read something is not to your liking will get you nowhere. This forum has a wealth of experience, and some really good people.

Cheque book tuning is something that went on in the late 90's early 2000's where people just threw money at their cars without much deliberated thought on their part. What most people on here do, is slowly upgrade and create the machine they have always envisaged. There is quite a difference. I admire your enthusiasm mate. And as a fellow qs owner understand your train of thought to your prospective mods.

Damien.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Matt B said:


> CR51GYR-TT240 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, a chequebook tune. Buy it, fit it. That's what I meant.
> ...


Sorry Matt just repeated what you said....Don't know whether to take your mention of me as a compliment or a complaint... :lol:

Damien.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Seems like the term chequebook tuning has lead to this being a slating match.

But yeah oem+ on some ppls threads is laughable..... 

I don't follow the crowd as such just ask opinions and general guidance. That sometimes throws up the occasional hatred/nasty comment.

But I do like a good picture session....


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

But yeah oem+ on some ppls threads is laughable..... 

Suppose that comment was directed at me. Thanks :lol:

Yes.. because you don't follow the crowds, you real trend setter you. Look forward to seeing your pioneering TT modding techniques, really look forward to being educated by your individuality and design. Get over yourself numb nut... :lol: :lol: Surprised your big head fits in your car or have you pioneered a new TT sunroof...

Damien.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Sorry Matt just repeated what you said....Don't know whether to take your mention of me as a compliment or a complaint... :lol:
> 
> Damien.


Lmao - take it as a complement Damien - Your evolving definition of OEM plus has entertained me over the last 18 months. I think your first post suggested a change in gear nob would be a step too far ..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Not directed at you Damien no, just a few I have noticed make me laugh. :roll:

On other more important news, an update of parts I have ordered are as follows.

Brembo GT Junior big brake front kit
H&R 10mm front and 15mm rear spacers
Milltek cat back qs system, was going to get the blues me down pipe but il wait.
Rear drilled brembos to match front and Brembo pads
Forge de baffled charge pipe polished atm, I will be painting it phantom black like the roof.
Red rear tint film so I can so the revearse light mod cover up. (I will make up a batch if ppl want and sell them)

And for my quad bike a nice scorpion full exhaust system.

Going to be a big money spending week this lol!

For ppl who have changed there cat back, is it worth buying new cat back exhaust bolts to make changing over easy and do I need a new gasket?

Craig.


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

I think the TTshop are having some issues with emails at the moment so stick with it  Sounds like a nice shopping list and looking forward to seeing your out of the box thinking mods, so far seem pretty standard though :roll: Just a thought but I found 10mm Fronts stuck out a touch to far and my doors where always caked in crap! I know people will say 2 mm makes no difference but it did to me.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

spearhunter#2 said:


> I think the TTshop are having some issues with emails at the moment so stick with it  Sounds like a nice shopping list and looking forward to seeing your out of the box thinking mods, so far seem pretty standard though :roll: Just a thought but I found 10mm Fronts stuck out a touch to far and my doors where always caked in crap! I know people will say 2 mm makes no difference but it did to me.


Iv got to do the must do mods first though so I have a decent platform to start from. The other mods will come shortly once iv planned what i want to do.

Did I say I was going to do out the box mods then? Il mainly be doing things I want to do, not obscenely different lol.

I do want to re-trim the centers as they are looking to normal and want to plete them or square center them. Not sure yet..... Silver stitch perhaps........ But will be a while before that I feel.

Yeah I was thinking that about the spacers but I need 8mm up front I was told.... I may order the carbon fibre rear spats and see how they look up front. Il be having them on the rear also so I can always see.... Might disguise the poke somewhat....

Are there pictures anywhere? From yours?


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm running 8mm front and 15mm rear :wink:


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Nice one cheers mate, how you find the side of the car with chips and stones flocking up etc?


----------



## markypoo (Sep 4, 2009)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Nice one cheers mate, how you find the side of the car with chips and stones flocking up etc?


Haven't noticed any difference


----------



## qs950 (Apr 12, 2009)

8mm front and 12mm rear for a comparison

Oh yeah and clear corners with black inserts


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Cheers lads, should look mean when it's all done.

Clear corners do look good, might do that and paint the inserts at some point. Take it it's the biggest ball ache to remove the lense?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Nice one cheers mate, how you find the side of the car with chips and stones flocking up etc?


You will have a bigger chance of getting stone chips whit the wheels spaced out I have had a lot more stone chips on my Golf anni since fitting wider lower offset wheels


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> CR51GYR-TT240 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one cheers mate, how you find the side of the car with chips and stones flocking up etc?
> ...


Yes i remember this dilemma well. I ended up keeping the fronts oem and the rears 12mm. But with Baby brems the minimum you can go is 8mm to clear with front qs oem's. Unless you use Tarox calipers which are slimmer in design then you will not need front spacers. I personally felt that 8mm fronts compromised steering alertness and feel not to mention aerodynamics with a fair bit more tyre showing out the front. Not to mention more stones hitting the bottom rear quarter specially in winter. Just all food for thought. 8mm front spacers also look better on a lowered car. 

Damien.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

I will have the arches pulled if I must but as I'm fitting the brembos I do need spacers. 2mm difference will not be noticed one bit, iv ran a car with spacers before and I didn't feel any difference towards feeling worse. Seemed better and more stable if anything.

I doubt any1 would notice surly with wind hitting the wheels lol. Motorbikes and my road quad seem to be fine :lol:

But yeah should be awesome, like i said il get the rear arch extensions and put them up front and see how they look, if crap il put them on the rear.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Write ppl, need some recommendations or advice on a few things floating around my head.

I'm 90% sure il be going down the route of a front mount intercooler (pro alloy) then a down pipe of some brand, unsure yet, injectors I'm told need upgrading, now with these modifications will I be pushing the engine to its limits or should this be ok with a sensible map?

So the questions are.

1. Will I need to upgrade sparks and change oil?
2. Will the engine take these modifications on a daily (18 mile round trip daily)
3. What size injectors should I seek?
4. Does the pro alloy intercooler fit without bumper cutting on a qs.

If any1 has any idea on these I'm all ears.

Thanks guys, Craig.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Write ppl, need some recommendations or advice on a few things floating around my head.
> 
> I'm 90% sure il be going down the route of a front mount intercooler (pro alloy) then a down pipe of some brand, unsure yet, injectors I'm told need upgrading, now with these modifications will I be pushing the engine to its limits or should this be ok with a sensible map?
> 
> ...


1. No/Yes I'd change the oil every so often :? 
2. Yes
3. 550s or 630s
4. Depends on the design of FMIC


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Cheers bro, yeah I was more concerned about if I need to change the oil to a different spec with running more power or is the normal oil ok. Like 5w30 or 5w40.

Is there a specific brand injector you would recommend to use?

Just want to donit correctly 1st time around is all.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Also, what blades do I need?

I can't seem to find the correct ones


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Cheers bro, yeah I was more concerned about if I need to change the oil to a different spec with running more power or is the normal oil ok. Like 5w30 or 5w40.
> 
> Is there a specific brand injector you would recommend to use?
> 
> Just want to donit correctly 1st time around is all.


I rate Millers Oils and use their Nanodrive product 5w40 I think.

Injector wise I would speak to whoever is going to be doing your tune they will have their favourites be it Genesis/Bosch 550s or Siemens 630s which I run.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

jamman said:


> CR51GYR-TT240 said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers bro, yeah I was more concerned about if I need to change the oil to a different spec with running more power or is the normal oil ok. Like 5w30 or 5w40.
> ...


Hey James we actually have those things in common...we both use the same injectors and oil...sadly my car does not put out the horses Kamilla does... :wink:

Damien.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Also, what blades do I need?
> 
> I can't seem to find the correct ones


They are Bosch aero wipers you local TPS will have them at a good price


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Yeah I know there aero wipers it's just I can't find the correct fitting. The normal u shape clip on ones I can find but these seem different unless I'm wrong?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Yeah I know there aero wipers it's just I can't find the correct fitting. The normal u shape clip on ones I can find but these seem different unless I'm wrong?


As I said mate TPS will have them in I have got plenty from there


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Got a few things in the post today, was like Christmas all over again 

Forge charge pipe, de baffled. 
Engine bay countersunk bling kit. 
Rear light tint film.

Will be painting the charge pipe wrinkle finish I think or phantom black, unsure yet.

Should be a good weekend fiddling.....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Go for the phantom the heat can affect the black crackle


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Go for the phantom the heat can affect the black crackle


Yeah I know bud, I'm a painter so I should know anyways ha.

The higher the heat the finer the crinkle/wrinkle becomes with the product i order in, but in more in favour of the phantom black tbh. I will have to do my strut brace phantom black aswell.

Might be difficult riding to work on the quadbike with that on me back :lol:


----------



## Gohie (Mar 17, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> CR51GYR-TT240 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I know there aero wipers it's just I can't find the correct fitting. The normal u shape clip on ones I can find but these seem different unless I'm wrong?
> ...


I called them and they wouldn't serve me because not in the trade.....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Gohie said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > CR51GYR-TT240 said:
> ...


Some of them can be a bit funny I use my local TPS for all my parts


----------



## Gohie (Mar 17, 2013)

Some of them can be a bit funny I use my local TPS for all my parts[/quote]

Is there away to buy from them? Pretend to be in the trade..?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Gohie said:


> Some of them can be a bit funny I use my local TPS for all my parts


Is there away to buy from them? Pretend to be in the trade..?[/quote]
I don't know as I said I have never had a problem from day one


----------



## Gohie (Mar 17, 2013)

I'll give them a call tomorrow, do they do every genuine part? Looking for a few bits!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Gohie said:


> I'll give them a call tomorrow, do they do every genuine part? Looking for a few bits!


They sell everything except security parts like locks etc


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Ask if you can pay cash/card at your local depot as you're not trade. It works for me


----------



## Gohie (Mar 17, 2013)

Ok cool thanks!


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Pm in future guys, trying to keep my thread clean of questions and answers etc....

On other news I prepped and primed my forge charge pipe.... The quality of the pipe is not up to my standards to keep polished so paint it is. The bend marks are all shown still in the polished state.

Was going to do my revearse light cover up tonight but the weather is shocking. :roll:




























Rub down and paint tomorrow hopefully....


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Pm in future guys, trying to keep my thread clean of questions and answers etc....


Hopefully we can ask questions about your car though? Maybe you should publish a list of rules about what we can and cant say on your thread


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

You know what I mean, stop the sarcasm it really affects my feelings [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> You know what I mean, stop the sarcasm it really affects my feelings [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Lol. All in good fun mate. My stroker build thread got properly hijacked lol - it's par for the course.
Must be nice to be able to do your own painting - opens the door to lots of nice little custom jobs.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Does my head in all this thread jacking lol!!! But yeah a pet hate of mine.... Amongst sarcasm :x

Yeah it's well handy tbh, can just do what i like and can paint any color I want, using the best paint available. Nice glasurit products as well. All for free.......

Re painted my polo gti for nothing


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Being a Saturday at work I had nothing better to do after painting a workshop jilateene, I set about painting my forge charge pipe, decided to go for my body colour as the black wouldnt help with temps and it came out perfect. I will flat and polish it Monday and fit some heat tape underneath to help keep it cooler if possible.

Also got home and did my rear light tint until I buy a new lhd unit and did my old guys dipstick cover...




























Dipstick took 5 mins, very cool piece. I was going to mke my own at work on the lathes but for £16 quid I couldn't complain, I may even paint it yet. Will see.

Engine bay bling kit next/tomorrow.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Finished my forge charge pipe today, hopefully get that on at the weekend.

Also my mate has a discount going with bilstein so iv ordered up some pss coilovers or pss9 depending on price as he can get 35% off so I may have to get all uneccersery lol.


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

Looks nice bud and a good colour match. Are you going to do the inlet manifold too or have you got other plans?


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice Fited mine a few weeks ago well chuffed...Also where is your old man engine plate trim? :wink: looks great with the bling kit and dipstick...

Try and go pss9 if you can so worth it..  You got H&R ARB's yet?

Damien.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Nice Fited mine a few weeks ago well chuffed...Also where is your old man engine plate trim? :wink: looks great with the bling kit and dipstick...
> 
> Try and go pss9 if you can so worth it..  You got H&R ARB's yet?
> 
> Damien.


The pss9's will work out just under £1000 so I may bite the bullet and get them as I'm spending money anyways, but is it really worth the extra £400 for the pss9's over the pss?

Unsure on if I need the extra adjustment as I'm not tracking her, the pss should be fine as they have adjustable height and dampening don't they? The pss9's have rebound aswell isit?

I may do the inlet manifold body colour aswell yet but may upgrade that so might wait, the bling plate may get ordered and painted also. Might do the intake manifold crinkle if info that route.

To many decisions lol!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice Fited mine a few weeks ago well chuffed...Also where is your old man engine plate trim? :wink: looks great with the bling kit and dipstick...
> ...


I had the same dilemma a few years back....The damper adjustment factor is more beneficial for road setup. I run my pss9's a tad softer than the standard b14 factory preset of setting 5 for road. Also when i went 19's the damper setting was a necessity to regain ride quality. Not suggesting you would ever go 19's. So yes it is worth it specially if you can get such a good discount.

Yes the b14's have height adjustability...just no damper settings.

Damien.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ah no adjustment at all for dampening/rebound? Hmm might see what's what regards price, il have to get arms and new top mounts so will be a while before its fitted


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Ah no adjustment at all for dampening/rebound? Hmm might see what's what regards price, il have to get arms and new top mounts so will be a while before its fitted


Whatever you do give poly top mounts a miss. I tried them and regretted it. The poly material is not conducive to movement ,and caused me steering issues and squeaks. Go oem,which i went back to. Plus much better comfort too. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Yeah was looking into poly ones but did think the ride would be crazy hard....


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Bit of a productive day today, picked up all my exhaust hangers and bolts etc so when I change it over its all fresh and new.

Also picked up a new coolent temp sensor as mine was playing up i think so just changed it and topped up the coolent until I do a complete coolent flush and I fitted my bling kit, will probably fit my forge charge pipe tomorrow but I may get me mate to help there just incase.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Here's my old polo gti aswell, this deffinatly went oem++++++++

http://m.fastcar.co.uk/2013/02/06/euro-vw-polo-gti


----------



## spearhunter#2 (May 21, 2010)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Here's my old polo gti aswell, this deffinatly went oem++++++++
> 
> http://m.fastcar.co.uk/2013/02/06/euro-vw-polo-gti


Looks pretty nice. Not really my cuppa tea but looks like a fair amount of work, effort and money went into that. I hope you are keeping the qs slightly more oem than oem+++++++ or oem--------


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

spearhunter#2 said:


> CR51GYR-TT240 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my old polo gti aswell, this deffinatly went oem++++++++
> ...


Il just go with the flow of the qs, but as its already done to a fair bit il be more oem..... As its already ++++ well over the polo gti anyways...


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Well I did a few things Saturday after work, I had a few deep scratches in my front wing and the quarter section was off colour as the previous owner had areosoled it on the drive way so I put that write.

So I blended the colour and all was well....

Will be flatting the wing even though it doesn't need it but I want it better and may even flat the whole car to get it nice and flat.

Few pictures.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Well today was a good day, got my bilstein pss9 b14 from me mate all brand new for £620.

Awesome price so had to have them considering i want to change the suspension anyways being rusty and that.

Will get my top mounts and fit them, give it a month then do my adjustable tie bars.... Other than forge who do ppl use? Do eibach do them?



















Still loving the quality....


----------



## NotFromSomerset (Nov 11, 2012)

620?! luck barstard. car looks great !


----------



## ttqs-marc (Feb 11, 2013)

I have the B14's fitted to my quattro sport and love them, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## ttqs-marc (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh and I got mine for a little cheaper brand new... started with a 4... ;-)


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Where are you feckers getting Billies for so cheap?!?


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Ah - just saw your mate has a 35% discount thing going on. Any chance he could be my mate too? :wink:


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

ttqs-marc said:


> Oh and I got mine for a little cheaper brand new... started with a 4... ;-)


How did you get them so cheap lol? Of a guy who purchased them then sold them on and didnt fit them kinda thing...?

£600 odd quid is so cheap for such a quality part it just makes sense to get them.

Fitted my new wipers/Bosch ones and my tinted side repeaters. Much better look for my colour of car.....




























Cheers guys....


----------



## ttqs-marc (Feb 11, 2013)

I work in the trade and deal direct with Bilstein. Gave me a super special rate as it was for my own car!
Your car is looking great! I would say that though seeing as mine is the same... haha!

Loving the updates!


----------



## andrewmc (May 31, 2013)

You've done really awesome job mate! I really love your upgrades.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

andrewmc said:


> You've done really awesome job mate! I really love your upgrades.


Cheers mate she's coming along nicely, just waiting for everything to finally be in stock so I can pick it up and get me mate to fit it whilst I sit back and ask silly questions ha...

Should be epic soon enough.


----------



## johnwh (Dec 27, 2011)

Good Evening, your car is looking really nice.
Thanks for sharing progress.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

ttqs-marc said:


> I work in the trade and deal direct with Bilstein. Gave me a super special rate as it was for my own car!
> Your car is looking great! I would say that though seeing as mine is the same... haha!
> 
> Loving the updates!


Was the difference like alot different and was changing the whole lot over fairly strait forward? Did you change drop links and anything else or just the suspension?

Charge pipe will be fitted tomorrow. I heard ppl abraze the where the pipe meets the tube, for better grip????


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Fitted my forge charge pipe today and I love it, will be painting my clamps tomorrow and fitting before the drive home.





































Job done, will be getting a new hot hand sticker made aswell.


----------



## Matty! (Dec 18, 2011)

Looks nice.

Have you found any noticeable performance gains on this?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Fitted my forge charge pipe today and I love it, will be painting my clamps tomorrow and fitting before the drive home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would be interested in the hot hand stickers you are having made if you can get any more


----------



## Bean_QS (May 15, 2012)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> markypoo said:
> 
> 
> > Where are you based????
> ...


Another QS in Chelmsford will keep a look out 8)


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Well today I polished my charge pipe brackets and I wrinkled my coolent cap as the aftermarket forge etc ones are to common and just look wrong IMO to large. Also fitted my black washer cap Lamborghini cap.

Strut brace and inlet manifold to spray next.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

VHT on the coolant cap looks good. Need to do the oil cap now.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Mondo said:


> VHT on the coolant cap looks good. Need to do the oil cap now.


Yeah il be doing that tomorrow or Saturday I think. Do like me crinkle finish.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Well iv had my first visit to the ttshop today and the place is amazing. I can see myself spending alot there. Even after I have just dropped £2200 there lol...

Here's what I picked up minus the suspension today.










Brembo gt junior kit/drilled disc
Rear brakes to match/brembo drilled
Goodridge braided lines all around
H&R spacers. 8+16mm for the flush fitment and calipers clearence
Locking bolts for spacers etc
Milltek cat back stainless exhaust

Nice day I'd say.......


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah it looks like Xmas over there :roll: are you planning to get a full exhaust system including downpipe and sports cat in the future? How much is the tone of the exhaust gonna change by replacing the back box only?


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Shinigami said:


> Yeah it looks like Xmas over there :roll: are you planning to get a full exhaust system including downpipe and sports cat in the future? How much is the tone of the exhaust gonna change by replacing the back box only?


Xmas indeed mate 

From YouTube videos its more deeper and raspy but I can't really tell from just videos on YouTube so will wait and see. Will drive and pick up better that's for sure.

Yeah a full 3" downpipe will follow once iv saved up enough for a map also mate....


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah your plan sounds really good and once you'll have a 3" TIP + induction kit and bigger injectors as well...that's gonna be madness [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Xmas has come early for you :mrgreen:


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

I wonder if he told the missus the money for holiday is gone...fot the TT :roll:


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ha, got rid of the misses for the goodies. Now the goodies are here, misses is allowed back.....

Then again she might have to go once I need me intercooler, injectors and 3" downpipe lol.

Its Xmas everyday here


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Well I have fitted everything apart from the rear pads as I forgot to get a caliper rewind tool. And I needed a new rear trailing arm brake hard pipe as when I went to fit my rear braided lines it was beyond repair/use so got a new one today. Will fit that and bleed the system up again and that's everything on apart from the exhaust but that is going on Saturday I think.

Few pictures of the instal day......

Car is filthy so no proper shots but the car feels amazing, my rear shocks were completely ruined at 44,000 miles so any1 with more milage I would say take a look at them. Only two bolts hold the shocks on so well worth a check.














































Will be getting adjustable tie bars and alignment sorted next month once it's settled in some more.

Next is bushes and once that is done more power.....


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Well I have fitted everything apart from the rear pads as I forgot to get a caliper rewind tool. And I needed a new rear trailing arm brake hard pipe as when I went to fit my rear braided lines it was beyond repair/use so got a new one today. Will fit that and bleed the system up again and that's everything on apart from the exhaust but that is going on Saturday I think.
> 
> Few pictures of the instal day......
> 
> ...


I may be wrong but...don't think that axl stand in that position is correctly placed :roll:


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ha, I always go on the sills. Been jacked up there before, used the jacking points. Stayed up for 11 hours so must be fine.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Few shots of the brakes behind the alloys, there in need of a refurb when you look up close but there far from bad. Color choice will be similar to oem until I find a set of alloys that work just as well. More Motorsport themed.

Ride height will be set tomorrow as I have left it to settle a good week so il set it pretty low but usable.



















Decided to spray my exhaust tips black to carry on looking like a qs still, just unsure on what brand ????

Exhaust fitting will be the next weekend once the tips are blacked.


----------



## Shinigami (Feb 21, 2013)

Looking better and better mate! Good job [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Finalised the ride height today and its spot on for daily B road driving. I may stretch to bigger spacers at the rear but will see how it goes. Also fitted my rear brake pads, new trailing arm hard pipe and braided hose on the n/s. so it now feels amazing I'm very happy with the overall change.




























Next step is to fit my exhaust once I do my exhaust tips black. Going to spray them at work with high temp vht paint and see if I like it. If not il ceramic coat them.

Think the ride height is spot on.


----------



## Ant-34 (May 27, 2013)

Looks gorgeous mate! Yea ride height looks good just about meeting the tyre. Avus is my favourite colour and the colour I will be after when I'm in the position to buy. Bet it stops on its nose now haha! Keep the mods and updates coming like where this is going


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Haven't updated this in a while, but today I blacked my milltek exhaust tips so I can retain a true oem+ theme.

I started by cleaning them with metal cleaner, sandblasted them to give the best abrasive key possible, then cleaned again and I then heated the tips up with the infrared lamp and used VHT high temp aerosol and it came out very well considering I was going to have them ceramic coated and I still might yet depending on how these keep.

Few pics,



























Il get the exhaust fitted one day.....


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Haven't updated this in a while, but today I blacked my milltek exhaust tips so I can retain a true oem+ theme.
> 
> I started by cleaning them with metal cleaner, sandblasted them to give the best abrasive key possible, then cleaned again and I then heated the tips up with the infrared lamp and used VHT high temp aerosol and it came out very well considering I was going to have them ceramic coated and I still might yet depending on how these keep.
> 
> ...


Nice i did that.. [smiley=baby.gif] qs tips should always be black..

Damien.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Yeah was always going to be black, was always the plan. How's yours holding up?

Any1 who fits shinny exhaust to a qs needs shooting lol.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Yeah was always going to be black, was always the plan. How's yours holding up?
> 
> Any1 who fits shinny exhaust to a qs needs shooting lol.


LOL,,I did fit shiny tails to my qs when i got my blueflame...but all came good in the end. Finish is still flawless, really happy. Once you go black you never go back baby..:wink:

Damien.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Yeah was always going to be black, was always the plan. How's yours holding up?
> 
> Any1 who fits shinny exhaust to a qs needs shooting lol.


Shoot me now


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> CR51GYR-TT240 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah was always going to be black, was always the plan. How's yours holding up?
> ...


 :lol: forgot about you Andy...You rebel you.. just cause you like polishing. :wink:

Damien


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> CR51GYR-TT240 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah was always going to be black, was always the plan. How's yours holding up?
> ...


Ha, don't be afraid of a little black. It's meant to be....

Although you do love your chrome/bling yellow...!


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > CR51GYR-TT240 said:
> ...


Andy does more wax on wax off than karate kid....Mind you his Andy's MRS prefers him to paint the fence.. :lol: :wink:

Damien.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Well I fitted the milltek yesterday, took ages to set up and get it aligned perfect how I wanted it, very happy with the system it feels more responsive and picks up better I feel.

Pics.










Tailpipes are now aligned btw, was just exited whilst measuring up etc.










Ordered myself some new grey wheel caps aswell as that slipped my mind.

Selling the quad aswell to fund new goodies. 4k goodies haha.


----------



## NWDSdaz (Jun 10, 2013)

Loving this.I remember your polo from ukpolos.Selling mine at the min as ive just bougtht a TT myself aswel.Planning on buying a miltek myself next month.Are they a nightmare to get sitting right?


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

NWDSdaz said:


> Loving this.I remember your polo from ukpolos.Selling mine at the min as ive just bougtht a TT myself aswel.Planning on buying a miltek myself next month.Are they a nightmare to get sitting right?


Ah cheers mate, polo was amazing I miss it alot.

But the tt will do ha, yeah it's fine to fit just got to be patient and have time to get it sitting properly.

What tt you gone for?


----------



## Jo's TT (Jun 15, 2013)

Looks very nice. What exhaust are you selling?


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Jo's TT said:


> Looks very nice. What exhaust are you selling?


Just selling my road quadbike not an exhaust mate.


----------



## Jo's TT (Jun 15, 2013)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Jo's TT said:
> 
> 
> > Looks very nice. What exhaust are you selling?
> ...


Oh sorry, I just assumed as you had a new exhaust the old one would be going up. my bad


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Bit of an update, I'm currently sourcing some new wheels it may be the rotiform concave cast lhr's but it could be bentley gt 19's as I can get a very good price from spares at work.

Also spoke to the trimmer at work and il be having the centres of the seats Retrimmed in grey/dark grey Alcantara with quilted centres and double line stitching to match the door cards.

Will be getting my intake sorted soon also just wondering what is needed to fit an s2000 filter? Does it slip on easy? Do I need a reducer etc?


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> ... just wondering what is needed to fit an s2000 filter? Does it slip on easy? Do I need a reducer etc?


On the standard MAF it's a little tight, but dipping the filter in a bowl of boiling hot water for a minute or so will soften it nicely and make it a piece of pi$$ to slip on the MAF. Don't remember who came up with this excellent suggestion but it's a great one.


----------



## Chris_TT (Apr 4, 2012)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Will be getting my intake sorted soon also just wondering what is needed to fit an s2000 filter? Does it slip on easy? Do I need a reducer etc?


Slips straight on, no reducers needed


----------



## Ant-34 (May 27, 2013)

Spotted your car today at south mimms, looked fantastic mate!


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ant-34 said:


> Spotted your car today at south mimms, looked fantastic mate!


Cheers mate, means alot. Was standard the last time I went up there.

Some shocking cars up there today, you have a good look around it?


----------



## Ant-34 (May 27, 2013)

Yea did have a good look round was a few shockers but some nice cars there also and some interesting cars, was well happy when I spotted yours though as am looking at getting one and haven't seen one in the flesh till then and really liked it! Is defo on the short list for my next vehicle purchase lol. Was a black one next to you but left as I walked over. Ant


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ha, glad I can help make your decision easier. Such a cool car I love it, getting better all the time aswell with my addiction to buying parts etc.

You getting a qs?


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Little update,

As I'm having the inside of the car improved with the quilted retrim I thought I better improve the rear brace bar as it had a few marks on the bar. Those O rings are bloody well tight I nearly passed out removing them :lol:



















Will be going Avus to match the body colour and I will be doing the front strut brace the weekend if i can be bothered to remove it ha.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Little update,
> 
> As I'm having the inside of the car improved with the quilted retrim I thought I better improve the rear brace bar as it had a few marks on the bar. Those O rings are bloody well tight I nearly passed out removing them :lol:
> 
> ...


So pray tell what was the procedure to remove the bar? Always fancied having mine in mauri blue..  Look forward to the end result..

Damien.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Was pretty simple.

Pull the rings forward to reveal a torques head bolt that goes through the bar end and the strut tower extensions. The bar slides into the extensions and sits there. Pretty simple but affective. Rings I just pulled until they popped off but for future reference I would use some releasing agent to help slide the I rings of the bar easier.

Think colour coded bar will look very good.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

car is looking very nice and you think and do eveything i wanted to do just quicker!! lol

looks very cool and cant wait to see the pic


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Was pretty simple.
> 
> Pull the rings forward to reveal a torques head bolt that goes through the bar end and the strut tower extensions. The bar slides into the extensions and sits there. Pretty simple but affective. Rings I just pulled until they popped off but for future reference I would use some releasing agent to help slide the I rings of the bar easier.
> 
> Think colour coded bar will look very good.


Thanks Mate really appreciate the description..  Yes painted bar will look awesome. I am pretty sure Audi did this with the first qs's they had as show cars.

Damien.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Thinking of getting my bar skinned in carbon, going for a quote tomorrow.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Just finished painting it, looks pretty good if i say so myself. Pretty handy being a painter some time 8)

Not enjoying working in a spray oven though. HOT!

Yeah carbon skinned will look pretty cool I think, exspensive and I think your rings will struggle to go back on.


----------



## Davebw (Jul 14, 2013)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Well today I received my rear badges and s3 front grill badge, so seeing as the wearer is nice I decided to put them on. Here's a few pics, also the previous owner sent me some pictures he done before selling it to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Photo of the car from the front is a beautiful photo!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Cheers mate, the previous owner sent them to me. There very good quality aswell.

Just fitted my brace bar and must say all qs should have colour coded bars. Looks so much better.

Here's the brace bar support.



















Fitted up.




























Can't wait to have the seats done now.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Cheers mate, the previous owner sent them to me. There very good quality aswell.
> 
> Just fitted my brace bar and must say all qs should have colour coded bars. Looks so much better.
> 
> ...


That's a lovely touch.. And so nice to see it defined through the back window... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Damien.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice work Craig. Looks really good highlighted through the rear window 8)

Paul


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Yeah it really needed showing off some more and it's worked out well.....

Cheers guys.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Yeah it really needed showing off some more and it's worked out well.....
> 
> Cheers guys.


Yes the bar has become a "feature" of the car now. Love it.. 

Damien.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thinking of doing something similar to that maybe not blue though but possibly silver to match the interior aluminium trim :?

Paul


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Damn it you've got me thinking about getting mine done now :lol: what you doing to the seats they are already avus


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Damn it you've got me thinking about getting mine done now :lol:


Id watch out Andy...Craig could well have the nicest Avus qs in the country soon.... :wink: No pressure..cough cough..

Damien.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ha, il try me best to get it there.....

I'm having the centres Retrimmed in dark grey/grey Alcantara to match the body colour almost. Undecided on final colour yet with quilted/diamond double stitched. And my knee pads done as well if he can fit them in.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Looking good, I'm setting a quote for mine today. Possibly going for carbon though.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Every QS should have one. Quality idea.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Got my samples through today and I think iv found a winner.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice Craig

Will be a good contrast with your avus paint..  Also so nice to see an oem PP without RECARO plastered across it.. 

Damien.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Nice Craig
> 
> Will be a good contrast with your avus paint..  Also so nice to see an oem PP without RECARO plastered across it..
> 
> Damien.


Yeah should look nice, just having the centres done and quilted. Should be nice as the rear end has alot of two tone going on and the front is just black so trying to move the colour forward somewhat......


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Should look sweet what about getting the door pulls recovered as well


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Should look sweet what about getting the door pulls recovered as well


If iv got some left over il try it but I think that could be to much, easy enough to try though.

Was thinking of doing my knee pads?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Should look sweet what about getting the door pulls recovered as well
> ...


Yep I would defo do them


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Well today as the weathers still nice I decided to clean my door shuts and remove my strut brace ready for painting tomorrow, also cleaned up the base and noticed my strut tower plastic covers are both cracked. So il make some aluminium ones and paint them.

Bar removed.



















Door shuts cleaned.




























Also is this normal? The clip seems not oem?


----------



## kitcar98 (Nov 8, 2012)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Well today as the weathers still nice I decided to clean my door shuts and remove my strut brace ready for painting tomorrow, also cleaned up the base and noticed my strut tower plastic covers are both cracked. So il make some aluminium ones and paint them.
> 
> Bar removed.
> 
> ...


Cool nice what did you use to clean the door shuts looks very clean and how did you go about doing it?

Kit


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Cheers mate, I used some strong truck wash and a detailing brush set. A normal paint brush will do though mate.

Fairy liquid will cut through most the crap if you can get the truck wash stuff. Or engine bay cleaner.


----------



## kitcar98 (Nov 8, 2012)

actually thinking of heavy duty cleaner I do have some proper heavy duty cleaner ill try that and agitate it with abrush to see what its like.

Kit


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Also is this normal? The clip seems not oem?


That my freind is an OEM zip tie make sure you get them from audi [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Is it really lol? Cheeky buggers.


----------



## NWDSdaz (Jun 10, 2013)

Really liking the interior plans!looks like this is going to be something special 

Did you use a high temp paint and primer on the charge pipe or is it just normal paint?>thanks


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

NWDSdaz said:


> Really liking the interior plans!looks like this is going to be something special
> 
> Did you use a high temp paint and primer on the charge pipe or is it just normal paint?>thanks


Cheers mate, that's my aim anyways.

No high temp was used just normal decent etch, primer and solvent based base coat and clear.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Well today I painted my strut brace and then fitted it all back, I'm not happy with the nuts that hold the brace on so will paint the nuts or get new ones. Perhaps probolt ones if any1 knows the correct thread size?

Few pics fitted back on.





































Looks so much better, intake manifold next. I take it the normal 225 one fits the same as the qs one? I've heard about IM spacers? Is it worth doing anything else whilst I am changing it over?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks well you can get stainless bolts to fit the brace on eBay


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Looks well you can get stainless bolts to fit the brace on eBay


Tried searching for the nuts but no luck. Got a link mate?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Looks well you can get stainless bolts to fit the brace on eBay
> ...


I got mine years ago sorry


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Well today I was bored at work and I decided to get on the tools and turn some new top mount covers, done them in aluminium and finished in wrinkle finish like the oem covers.

Came out well considering it took me a few mins, and my original ones were both cracked and horrible.

Here's the results.




























Freshens it up and matches abit more now.


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Good stuff, your threads fast becoming a favourite 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Well as I'm off all week til the 5th of August I thought I better do some bits and bobs.

First to start I think I'm going down the route of an open cone with a decent cold air feed soon. So I did a wak box to see if il like the noise, and of course, I love it.

So a 42draft open cone will be on soon once I get paid.










I then fitted it and realised I needed more air up top as the holes at the bottom are doing naff all lol!


----------



## kitcar98 (Nov 8, 2012)

Really loving this thread mate 

Kit


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Cheers mate,

I can't here it dumping though as many have said it does. Just wondering if anything is playing up?

This is being replaced next month but just want to see if its all ok?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Always like to have a read through this even if it is a coupe :wink:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

And what's worse; a QS. :wink:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Yep, keep popping in here myself as I am liking the attention to detail and the tasteful modifications.
Keep hoping the engine will get attacked sometime soon. There aint enough pics of ripped out motors on this site lol


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ha, it's all about a qs. Everybody should have one.

Glad every1 is enjoying me spending money's and making/painting parts


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Love the paint job on the bars. Sure you don't want to start a little side business for us forum members? :wink:


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Matt B said:


> Yep, keep popping in here myself as I am liking the attention to detail and the tasteful modifications.
> Keep hoping the engine will get attacked sometime soon. There aint enough pics of ripped out motors on this site lol


I can safely say the engine is going nowhere lol.

I will squeeze more power out of her it only bolt on pieces but il try and get the very best pieces if possible.

You can all send me stuff and il paint it no problem on an exchange basis....


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Little update for you guys,

Went to my local audio place today to get a price on a new headunit as I can't stand not having my podcasts playing, I had a pioneer double din unit in my polo and it was very good so iv decided on an Alpine iDE-178BT.

It does everything I want it to and comes pretty well spec'd so I thought it was the one for me being Bluetooth I can pick up my iphone5's music and phone calls etc with no wires running everywhere. Has spotify Internet radio through the phone and all that so I can't wait to get that in.










Seats will be done end of the month I hope, just trying to get finances sorted out first.

And I'm leaning towards OZ alloys, perhaps super turismos as they look like my oem wheels. Not sure though.... :x


----------



## SteveAngry (Oct 9, 2012)

I like that head unit. That's something I want to do on my car but haven't found one I like yet. Let us know how the install is. Car looks good BTW!
Steve


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

SteveAngry said:


> I like that head unit. That's something I want to do on my car but haven't found one I like yet. Let us know how the install is. Car looks good BTW!
> Steve


Yeah it ticks all the boxes mate, well priced aswell and halfords can order/fit it for you also, Bose depending of course. Need different leads etc.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Little update for you guys,
> 
> Went to my local audio place today to get a price on a new headunit as I can't stand not having my podcasts playing, I had a pioneer double din unit in my polo and it was very good so iv decided on an Alpine iDE-178BT.
> 
> ...


Can't go wrong with oz alloys  ........ I am very biased though lol


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ha, I did just see and tbh I cried inside.

I think they look almost the same as the qs but without the concave. Might work I dunno...


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> SteveAngry said:
> 
> 
> > I like that head unit. That's something I want to do on my car but haven't found one I like yet. Let us know how the install is. Car looks good BTW!
> ...


Not very oem plus Craig... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Here is mine...bluetooth phone connect..and very oem...  :wink:

Damien.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ha, your one to talk :lol:

I know but the fact it has the capabilities of the alpine apps and Internet radio, dab etc i couldn't turn it down.

The beckers are nice, we use them on the rolls Royce and bentleys as they look old but maintain the modern internals.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Sorry for the lack if updates iv just been sorting out the next stage for the tt, iv pint together a list il be ordering next week. Have a look and see if you think I need something else to match up with what I have all ready got and forgotten to add.

My quadzilla xlc500 sold I thought I'd spend a few quid finalising the TT QS.

Seats are being done when the trimmer gets back from holiday and it will be the seats centres, knee pads and door inserts if I get the door card centres off. Will see.










I was going to run lightweight alloys but I feel the qs alloys are more than good enough and I don't want to take away from the oem+ theme. So il refurb them and have the lip diamond cut.

The rest if the money is going on part savings and a new 50" telly ready for the next gen consol, Xbox one lol!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Tell Dave that James says give the youth some discount :wink:


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

jamman said:


> Tell Dave that James says give the youth some discount :wink:


Ha cheers mate il give it ago, the first time I went there I did £2200 and they gave me a fair discount due to the order size so I expect a healthy discount again..... :lol:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Just seen your sig, how did you get 330mm discs for your gt junior kit. Were they from badger 5?


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Matt B said:


> Just seen your sig, how did you get 330mm discs for your gt junior kit. Were they from badger 5?


I thought they were 330mm but just checked and there 323mm. My bad.....

Today I de badges the rear and then had a play with the s badge up front so put it on and I like the look of it under the Quattro so will get a smaller s badge and see if in truely like it.




























Think a smaller a badge will work nicely and is better than the tts setup I had I reckon.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Well today me and the old man cleared out the garage to make it into a fully loaded boys workshop. On this my dad found his old TT QS box of toddies he removed before trading it in, a nice brand new FREE oem rear cargo net. Winner!

What I thought was correct









What I now have.









And the during/before man cave.









Will update once it's borded and painted etc.


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

whats going in the man cave? ive just bought my first house and misses actually let me have the spare room as a man cave haha !
it consists of a 55 oled Samsung and a serious surround sound, xbox and a chesterfield chair surrounded with bean bags !


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Nathanho123 said:


> whats going in the man cave? ive just bought my first house and misses actually let me have the spare room as a man cave haha !
> it consists of a 55 oled Samsung and a serious surround sound, xbox and a chesterfield chair surrounded with bean bags !


Well the man cave is a man workshop, my dad builds custom push bikes/bmx's as a hobbie and pocket money so it's mainly that. A nice garage, my room consists of the 50" Samsung oled smart 3d telly, kef hd2 surround sound eggs and an onkyo receiver with hidden Cambridge audio speaker wire. That's my man cave and me old man sits on cod when inget home ha. :lol:


----------



## Darren_d (Jun 20, 2013)

I really like your partial debadge on the rear. Was contemplating it before but will definitely be doing it now.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Darren_d said:


> I really like your partial debadge on the rear. Was contemplating it before but will definitely be doing it now.


Yeah doesn't look to bad. I like the rings i think they centralise the whole rear end.

Was contemplating painting the rear body colour Avus and the front black like the roof.

Also I gave my seat centres to my trimmer today and he's ordering the Alcantara tomorrow and making templates this week.


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Nathanho123 said:
> 
> 
> > whats going in the man cave? ive just bought my first house and misses actually let me have the spare room as a man cave haha !
> ...


Niceeee ! I plan on always having a man cave unless I end up having too many sprogs :lol:


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Dropped my bits into the trimmers today and he later tonight he sent over my quilting sample picture.










Should look amazing once done, also the knee pads on the center section are being done also. Aswell as this all new foam is being put in as its not aged well. Big bum prints don't suit my bum..... :lol:


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Well my trimmer got busy with a test sample to see if I was happy with the quilt size and all that, I am so to see what's its like I put it up against the seat to get a rough idea. Needless to say I love it.




























Friday coming it will be done all ready to pop back in.....


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Really like the seat quilting - nice mod. Are you replacing with memory foam or Hungarian Goose down?


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Cuprabhoy said:


> Really like the seat quilting - nice mod. Are you replacing with memory foam or Hungarian Goose down?


Mainly Hungarian goose down mate lol.

The only pads I need replacing are both ass pads, they'll be a thicker pad and will have memory foam on the top off that then the quilt padding. Super comfy.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

That looks nice mate, how much it costing you if you don't mine me asking


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

anthony_839 said:


> That looks nice mate, how much it costing you if you don't mine me asking


Few hundred, not much considering what he's doing.


----------



## anthony_839 (Apr 9, 2013)

Sounds like a good deal mate


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Really nice touch the seat design padding Craig.. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Damien.


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


>


I presume that's just to give a very rough idea, because if my trimming came back with stitching that poor, I'd be asking for my money back?


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Garth said:


> CR51GYR-TT240 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Yeah it's a quick quilt size patch so I can confirm the size.

We have employed him to be an independent in house trimmer for our restorations on rolls Royce and bentleys he charges 20,000+ a retrim, he's questionably one of the best in the uk. So you can be assured it will be prefect lol!

I just put it up to see the size is all. And stitching thickness etc.


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Garth said:
> 
> 
> > CR51GYR-TT240 said:
> ...


Excellent, I look forward to to results then


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Well as players is round the corner I decided to freshen up the roof rail as it had the usual corrosion, I didnt take any of it before but you all know what it's like. Was about half a 10p big and little bits around it so here's some pics.......










Bare metalled it, sand blasted it then etched and primed ready to sand and apply the colour.



















Excuse the wipe marks I had to apply alot of lube as it was a bugger to fit back.

And for any1 who wants to know how it pops off for cleaning etc, here's the torque screw you remove after removing the plastic trim cover, then pull towards the boot and up at same time.


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Found your car at players yesterday, looked very nice 8) and my cousin (body repairer) complemented your resprays 

Must say though, it didn't look like you had a comfy drive down as you were missing all your PP's padding lol


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

mstew said:


> Found your car at players yesterday, looked very nice 8) and my cousin (body repairer) complemented your resprays
> 
> Must say though, it didn't look like you had a comfy drive down as you were missing all your PP's padding lol


Ha, yeah it was shocking mate I hate driving around like it but will be worth it.

Yeah I washed it in the morning badly so parked it out the way ha.


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Well I hope for your ass' sake you get it back soon, but more importantly you need them back to update this thread with some pics  haha

Still, it looked alot cleaner than mine. I fitted the GTT straight through exhaust to my mates 225 on saturday so all my car got was a quick jetwash at shell as I left. It definitely looked better before I 'cleaned' it lol

Don't suppose you'll be down to showandglow in bluewater this weekend?


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

mstew said:


> Well I hope for your ass' sake you get it back soon, but more importantly you need them back to update this thread with some pics  haha
> 
> Still, it looked alot cleaner than mine. I fitted the GTT straight through exhaust to my mates 225 on saturday so all my car got was a quick jetwash at shell as I left. It definitely looked better before I 'cleaned' it lol
> 
> Don't suppose you'll be down to showandglow in bluewater this weekend?


Yeah iv been accepted inside the arena space so should be good. Seats in and everything. Although my wheels will let the side down : (


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Ah nice, I would put mine in but there's quite a few niggly things left to do which people probably wouldn't notice but I do :/
Worst bit is that roadsters do look stupid with the roof down and no cover, but I don't have one still

I noticed the wheels too, but you have made A LOT of progress already so can't exactly beat yourself up about it. There's still time to get a quick refurb done  A good place that will give a quality finish should only take about 3 days.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

mstew said:


> Ah nice, I would put mine in but there's quite a few niggly things left to do which people probably wouldn't notice but I do :/
> Worst bit is that roadsters do look stupid with the roof down and no cover, but I don't have one still
> 
> I noticed the wheels too, but you have made A LOT of progress already so can't exactly beat yourself up about it. There's still time to get a quick refurb done  A good place that will give a quality finish should only take about 3 days.


Yeah but I'm looking at other wheels so don't want to splash out £300 on a refurb and then get new wheels.

Get my trim back Wednesday but its costing more so the trimmer says : (


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Get my trim back Wednesday but its costing more so the trimmer says : (


That's pretty typical to be honest mate. My original quote is a distant memory now. My quote was for a straightforward job, but I kept asking for more little changes. :-?
Who knows what the final price will be now :shock:


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Garth said:


> CR51GYR-TT240 said:
> 
> 
> > Get my trim back Wednesday but its costing more so the trimmer says : (
> ...


Yeah it's annoying as that's my downpipe fitting money lol

Shouldn't be alot more hopefully. Dirt cheap to begin with, £250 it was with materials.


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

£250 for the just square inserts?! Wow. Well just remember to drop into ikea for the throw cushions to sort you out until Wednesday haha


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Well today was a pretty epic day for the QS, il let the pics do the talking and get better ones tommorow.





































Lower dash and door pull big black handle is next, Xmas time I think.

Looks the part hey


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Craig that looks awesome 8) love the colour contrast works very well matey.

Paul


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Well as it was raining I thought why not fit my S2000 k&n air filter lol, as soon as I stepped outside it started spinning. We've all been there.

So it was pretty simple to do, put the kettle on and boiled half a bowl full and sat the filter rubber in to ease the rubber over the maf housing. Cleaned all the area and noticed the massive hole ready for a cold air feed, so I drilled 2 1" holes as I don't like the normal cold air feed pipe people use on here. Looks non oem.










I will be putting some gauze over the holes to stop dirt/leaves etc entering and it should stop large water droplets throwing into the bay but for cold air flow for the filter I can't see any downfalls so will see how I get on.










Il be making my own heat shield aswell and cover for the area now exposed around the filter, and crinkle it so it matches, aswell as a proper support for the filter.



















And I received my cokbot defcon copies with bushes so Monday/Tuesday il have my big order off ttshop aswell. Happy days.


----------



## mike225 (Apr 22, 2013)

Love the colour of this car, shes looking mint mate.


----------



## Jamie-V6 (Dec 21, 2012)

your seats are awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Re trim looks good, the stitching is nice and even. I was worried when I saw the test piece, but the result looks top notch. Making me jealous now as mine still isn't ready :-(


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Had another Xmas come early day today, pretty exciting parts for my next stage upgrades so here's what I got and did today, I had to send the liquid gauge back as it was wonky and had a sizeable chip in the oem ring so not best pleased so I'm having another one sent out.














































Had a look around the inside of the downpipe at the turbo side and it was full of weld spater and didn't look that pretty so I ground down and smoothed the inside as much as I could.




























And the damaged liquid gauge.










Can't wait to fit everything up.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

is that Relentless exhaust down pipe


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

It's the blueflame 3" one mate.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> It's the blueflame 3" one mate.


luuverlly 8)


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Well as the boss is away I thought I'd set about making a nice support bracket for the s2000 filter.

Iv made it out of aluminium and made it adjustable for when I fit my 3" tip at the weekend.

I don't like the cable tie it round the oem airbox locator so I had to make this.




























Fits and works like a charm, much better than a cable tie.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

nice bit of fabing 8)


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Ahh nice, like that too  hope you used Ali and not steel, don't want to add too much weight to the fat lady 

Edit: you did...note to self, do not scroll through photos and ignore the text.. :roll:


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

mstew said:


> Ahh nice, like that too  hope you used Ali and not steel, don't want to add too much weight to the fat lady
> 
> Edit: you did...note to self, do not scroll through photos and ignore the text.. :roll:


Haha, we all do it don't worry.

Nice little touch I reckon, debatting painting it Avus or crinkle but I'm making a heat shelid and cover the weekend so it won't be seen :?


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Fitted my 3" sfs tip today, forgot my hose clamps so had to do an emergency run to get them but all went well, didn't take to long, took longer to align all my clips and check for clearances etc but looks sweet, wish I got a black hose but didn't want to wait. Adds some colour to the bay I suppose.














































Picks up a lot better and midrange pull has improved a lot, I would deffinatly recommend this upgrade, sounds amazing.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Had to loose me bracket I made aswell as I wanted the filter further away from the heat as much as I could. A new one shal be made, if any1 would like my other one just pm me, nice little custom upgrade for some1.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Fitted my 3" sfs tip today, forgot my hose clamps so had to do an emergency run to get them but all went well, didn't take to long, took longer to align all my clips and check for clearances etc but looks sweet, wish I got a black hose but didn't want to wait. Adds some colour to the bay I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Craig how can the midrange pull have improved? The oversize tip shifts the torque and power higher up? :?

Damien.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Just feels it, from 3-6k it just pulls better from whatever gear and feels more punchy. Over the standard tip I felt it much more improved in all aspects but more noticeable torque around midrange.

Or it could be me feeling something else lol.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Maybe old one was knackered and collapsing.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Hark said:


> Maybe old one was knackered and collapsing.


Yeah it was soft and was easily collapsing in my hand when I squeezed it but unsure in the turbo making it collapse. I saw a video of the collapsing tip yesterday. So could be that but 100% noticeable difference.

Should the original tip be pretty firm then?


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Fitted my liquid tt gauge tonight, pain to get the wire pulled through but once I used a torch underneath to see through from the original vent holes it was clear a direct route just shy of right of the hole it went strait in no problem.

Went for the furthest away vent but may move to the right one more, will see how I get on.




























Will route this better but was getting late so decided on this layout. I did it like this because i want to change the liquid position maybe and be able to remove the obd port easily for mapping etc.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Its a great bit of kit Craig...absolutely love mine, had it installed the week after i bought my car..  Its been priceless for a number of reasons. It just becomes part of the whole TT driving experience. 

Damien.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

It's also highly dangerous, been playing with it all morning into work lol. Nearly crashed multiple times seeing if my boost is operating correctly, I'm seeing 18.0 psi so I assume that's correct, around 1.0bar.


----------



## reece1591 (Sep 25, 2013)

just read through this entire thread

love the car cant wait to get my tt weekend (if all goes well with trade) 
seats are so so so nice really stand out, only thing that looks out of place in my eyes now is the steering wheel as used to match the old colour of the seats would be cool to match the new one if doing all the other bits the same colour.

Reece


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Little update, cars going into AMD tomorrow to have my blue flame 3" downpipe fitted.

So thought I'd do some runs on the liquid to make sure she's all ok and she is reading all correct so that's a good sign.

I got a reading of 236 before the tip and s2000 filter and now I'm getting 248. So that's not to bad and I was only giving it alittle.

Once mapped I hope to see nearly 280 but not sure.










Iv got a new turbo gasget and nuts so hopefully all goes well. Do I need anything else for the guys to fit it?


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Any updates on the blueflame then? Video needed I think


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Well the blueflame is on and the dog one mount for the box and was fitted Monday at AMD Essex.

Guys charged me around £200 and took a while but as we all know its a pig of a job, cut my old system off and il run the cats in to recoupe some money, not sure the going rate for a cat these days?

The performance has changed all over the range and really does need mapping now it's 3" in and 3" out all unrestricted so il be visiting wak soon, tight for money atm as I'm getting the Xbox one when it's out so leaves little for a map at £350.

The sounds is amazing paired with the milltek resonated cat back, upon load it growls nicely and paired with the intake sucking noise it's quite something. When I heard it go down the road outside amd it was really deep and throaty but not in your face look at me, and normal motorway/cruising is fine, a tad boomy but being stripped out it always has been.

Can't wait to see wak now it's going to be crazy once mapped, iv opted out of the injector upgrade as I simply don't have the spare cash. I would have gone down this route and still might, Xbox this month and map + injectors next maybe.

Video when it stops raining will be done


----------



## Nathanho123 (Jul 25, 2012)

well this has come along nicely ! well done mate... I just cancelled my Xbox order and I have a daughter arriving in 9 weeks and my misses words were " do you really think you'll have time to play it" haha so I bought GTA when it was released and will play that until D Day :lol:


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Nathanho123 said:


> well this has come along nicely ! well done mate... I just cancelled my Xbox order and I have a daughter arriving in 9 weeks and my misses words were " do you really think you'll have time to play it" haha so I bought GTA when it was released and will play that until D Day :lol:


Ah congratulations mate, daughter will most defiantly take up your time lol.

Plus when you have a spare few quid, perhaps put a few quid away cheekily and when there much cheaper grab one. I'm sure once she's sleep on you can have some fun. Gta is awsome to be fair.

She's getting there, just a few more things left to do now.


----------



## k2aho (Jun 6, 2011)

very nice build! just bought 1 myself!


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Been a while since I updated this thread, as winter is pretty much here now iv decided to upgrade my side light bulbs to led ones and iv upgraded my full beam bulbs to osram night breaker plus, best bulb of 2013 so I read so I decided to give them ago.




























I'm also getting my safety devices rear cage ordered up over Xmas and my Recaro seat mounts.










I'm yet to fit all my arb's and bushes/tie bars as I don't think it's beneficial over winter.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

You will find the Recaro side mounts much better you can get the seat to sit lower in the car with them but you will need to make a mount for the seat belt catch ( I used a mount for the rear seat catch as fitted to the standard coupe )and slot the the bolt holes as the seats are set wider than the standard pols due to the plastic covers that fit over the leather on the outside of the seat
I went for the alloy ones to save a bit more weight :lol: 








Pic is of yellow but I have the same ones on the qS


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ah thanks for that mate, nice to know I can't just fit and replace, any pics of the bracket you done for the seat belt clip?

I can't seem to find the Ali ones anywhere, I want Ali ideally, where you get them from mate?

How does the original belt clip work then? Isn't it on the frame?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Ah thanks for that mate, nice to know I can't just fit and replace, any pics of the bracket you done for the seat belt clip?
> 
> I can't seem to find the Ali ones anywhere, I want Ali ideally, where you get them from mate?
> 
> How does the original belt clip work then? Isn't it on the frame?


Here you go alloy mounts 
http://www.capitalseating.co.uk/product ... id=&rid=58
The clip s on the qS seats mounts to the side mount as you know but there is no where to mount it on the Recaro as I said I just got an old set of rear seat mounts from a standard coupe drilled out the standard clip and fitted the qS clip as it is longer, them mounted it between the runner and the side mount using 3 washers on the other 3 bolts to keep the hight even all round
Not sure I might have a spare set of the mounts at home I will check


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Well today I set about making my cold air feed plate to stop all the road crud from entering my bay, as you can see I made a plate and il drill holes to allow air to be suck in from the wheel well. I will remove the plastic necessary from behind my plate and then this should allow better airflow and less crud entering the bay.

Il be making this out of aluminium tomorrow and test fitting as this is a test price so far, I know I have to add on a little bit more on one of the edges but apart from that I think this is going to be a worthwhile modification as we all want more air for our cold air feed. I have a liquid gauge so il compare results on air intake temps and report back.

I can produce these if people want. Not sure on how long it's going to take me to make but shouldn't be long, drilling the holes will be the killer long process.

What we think?



















Rough idea of holes, il make them smaller than this I think.










I will be removing more plastic from the wheel area here.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Well today I set about making my cold air feed plate to stop all the road crud from entering my bay, as you can see I made a plate and il drill holes to allow air to be suck in from the wheel well. I will remove the plastic necessary from behind my plate and then this should allow better airflow and less crud entering the bay.
> 
> Il be making this out of aluminium tomorrow and test fitting as this is a test price so far, I know I have to add on a little bit more on one of the edges but apart from that I think this is going to be a worthwhile modification as we all want more air for our cold air feed. I have a liquid gauge so il compare results on air intake temps and report back.
> 
> ...


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

If I'm honest, I don't get it. By putting a plate there then yes it may stop the crud entering the bay, but then you want to drill holes in it? :? ....so crud can still get in the bay. What? Is it just me?


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

mstew said:


> If I'm honest, I don't get it. By putting a plate there then yes it may stop the crud entering the bay, but then you want to drill holes in it? :? ....so crud can still get in the bay. What? Is it just me?


It's the angle of the holes in the wheel well now, the tyre flicks crud into the bay, so this will stop the crud as it's at a different angle. I'm getting all the benefits of the cold air/air feed with a plate that stops the crud.

I know what you mean but your wrong lol.


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Haha ok then, we will have to wait and see then  also loving the cable tie air filter brace, very JDM :roll:


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

mstew said:


> Haha ok then, we will have to wait and see then  also loving the cable tie air filter brace, very JDM :roll:


Go back a few pages fella, and see my brace I made, cable tie was only a one day fixing.

Anything else you Wana try and sound clever about and fall flat on your face? :roll:


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Here's the final piece ready to fit when I trim the wheel arch liner.










Aluminium 16gauge was used.










And crinkle blacked to finished. Black washer and nut to be fitted as and when.

Will log air intake temps and report back.


----------



## philgibQS (Jun 28, 2012)

good thread, enjoying following it. Will be interesting to see how it fits and if it works.


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> mstew said:
> 
> 
> > Haha ok then, we will have to wait and see then  also loving the cable tie air filter brace, very JDM :roll:
> ...


No worries, I did see that, commented too! Thought you would have used more up to date pics that's all :-*



CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Had to loose me bracket I made aswell as I wanted the filter further away from the heat as much as I could. A new one shal be made, if any1 would like my other one just pm me, nice little custom upgrade for some1.


So where's pics of this V2.0 bracket then ey?

I know what I'm on about, I swear :lol: :lol:

I'm nit picking obviously but expect a lot after seeing your old polo 8)


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice touch Craig...Look forward to the finished pics.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

I think it will work amazingly well, added some waterproof foam backing to give a proper seal.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Maybe nice idea if it works , but horrible colour , what hap to orig colour or bare allu ?????


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Can't go wrong with crinkle black mate. Matches the oem covers......


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Sorry mate , it looks crinkle dog shit brown on my wee " smart " phone


----------



## uv101 (Aug 17, 2013)

roddy said:


> Sorry mate , it looks crinkle dog shit brown on my wee " smart " phone


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I think its just the way the photo makes it look.

As long as they don't turn white in the sun!!!!

I'm still a bit confused as to how you are stopping crud and water getting in :?:


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

roddy said:


> Sorry mate , it looks crinkle dog shit brown on my wee " smart " phone


Ha, just the way it looks mate it's crinkle dark black. As I said before it the angle of the guard that's going to stop the dirt. A hydro shield/net is covering the hole I'm cutting in the wheel arch also. This is just to make sure big old leaves etc stop it and so you can't see the giant hole.

I'm trying without the hydro shield/sock first as I think this will work fine without, shal see....


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

As they say ,its all in the " angle of the dangle " . If you have two different angled screens ! Filters that will stop any solids getting throo . GL


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Today I decided to take a few up to date pictures and do some kind of self shoot 

Even though the weather was horrendous I found shelter.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks well 8)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Nice shots but I don't get why peeps over use HDR it just makes the whole scene/car "not real" in my eyes


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

The rear needs to come down a few mm but after winter, yeah I do like HDR but these are shots from my phone.

I'm yet to buy a decent camera so need to make them pop as much as I can.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Well as it was a good sunny Sunday I opted to fit my plate. Took seconds to do and the results I got were initially good, and a deffinatly improvement.

I cut out the wheel arch a fair bit for more airflow and then put my plate in place.



















Looks as if it should be there being crinkled and neatly done. Hardly notice it in place.


----------



## justinjgy (Aug 2, 2013)

Nice shots of the car in the barn and well done on a nice simple mod.


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

Looks good that. Considered a Cupra R splitter?


----------



## nickcornwell (Oct 25, 2013)

looks nice that


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Yeah a cupra r splitter is being fitted this weekend coming. Ordered it a while back, I wanted a different one but there doesn't seem to be a splitter available for these that I really like apart from the cupra r one.


----------



## TomQS (Aug 2, 2013)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Yeah a cupra r splitter is being fitted this weekend coming. Ordered it a while back, I wanted a different one but there doesn't seem to be a splitter available for these that I really like apart from the cupra r one.


I need to order one. Or just add it to my never ending list of parts I want. For the price and style nothing comes close sadly.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Well the LCR Splitter went on fine, I removed the wheel arch flaps at the front so it was easier to offer up etc, marked out the center and got screwing up, I used stainless black self tappers and washers to spread the load and make it fit better, drilled 4mm holes on the tabs and set about fitting. Was nice and simple and I think it makes the front look a lot more menacing. Just what I was after, I tried searching for other splitters but they was either silly money or didn't fit.

Pics.

I did clean where it fits up just not all the way back 





































Forgot to remove my seat harness plastics to paint up but that's a job for next weekend.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Looks good Craig.. 8) I've had my Cupra r splitter hanging in my garage for along time now. Cannot make my mind up..lol.

Is she a fair bit lower at the front now? Just worried with my already lowered front end, and ensuing fitment of my refurbished oem 18's, i might be too low for the company airline carpark ramps.. 

Damien.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Looks good Craig.. 8) I've had my Cupra r splitter hanging in my garage for along time now. Cannot make my mind up..lol.
> 
> Is she a fair bit lower at the front now? Just worried with my already lowered front end, and ensuing fitment of my refurbished oem 18's, i might be too low for the company airline carpark ramps..
> 
> Damien.


Mines probably 10-15mm higher than yours at a rough guess but it is lower yeah by obviously the height of the splitter, about an inch. Offer it up and measure the height you've got, then measure your bump at work. I have a speed bump at my work but il clear that easily.

Does look good I though.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks Craig i will. Yes looks really good on your Avus qs.. 8) She is coming along nicely now.

Damien.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Next year it should snowball under the hood mainly, get that tarted up and finished off.

Once the warmer weather arrives il fit my handling goods pulled up in the garage


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Here's a video of my turbo back setup. Blue flame 3" downpipe and sports cat, milltek cat back resonated.

I know a few of you wanted to here it, excuses the winter hat 

http://i525.photobucket.com/albums/cc33 ... 8b8013.mp4


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Sounds nice Craig....non res sounds even better...  :wink: She looks much better debadged too.

Damien.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

I went out in a mk4 golf gti non res and the booming sound was to much for me so opted for the subtle approach.

Debadged is the way forward.....


----------



## Garth (Feb 7, 2012)

Your car's looking good. Best colour for a quattro Sport too.

I like your thread as you post photos showing HOW you do things, not just the results. It makes things easier to understand what's involved. I always try to do this when I get time too, makes for a more interesting read in my opinion


----------



## mosmadsam (Nov 28, 2012)

Looking good mate, love the sound as well. I'm hopefully getting my exhaust fitted tomorrow, can't wait to hear the change from the stock system.


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm abit meh on cupra R splitters. Everyones bolting them on.

Looks abit like its sticking its bottom lip out. Go lower, dont need it then. 8)


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

neil_audiTT said:


> I'm abit meh on cupra R splitters. Everyones bolting them on.
> 
> Looks abit like its sticking its bottom lip out. Go lower, dont need it then. 8)


Few people are doing the lcr, haven't seen that many but they do suit the front really well.

I can't go any lower at the front it compromises the ride I find, with my brembos and the spacers it rubs until I dial in some camber so il stay at this height and use it in the bends big time 

Rear needs to pop down a few mm though.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Haven't updated this in forever but I haven't really done much apart from today I fitted a new oem diverter valve and I believe it's made a difference. Feels much better, mine was working fine I think, still made all the noises it should but thought I better change it. I managed to retain the oem 4-5mm vac line clamp also.

But apart from that iv just been making a list for next year, mainly performance options are being selected.





All that ontop of the cam cover is just plain ugly, isit really worthwhile removing it all?


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> ...All that ontop of the cam cover is just plain ugly, isit really worthwhile *relocating *it all?...


Absolutely. Looks nicer, and makes changing coil packs/spark plugs much easier.


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Haven't updated this in forever but I haven't really done much apart from today I fitted a new oem diverter valve and I believe it's made a difference. Feels much better, mine was working fine I think, still made all the noises it should but thought I better change it. I managed to retain the oem 4-5mm vac line clamp also.
> 
> But apart from that iv just been making a list for next year, mainly performance options are being selected.
> 
> ...


Can you not relocate it on the QS to where the battery is on a 225? I thought Damo did his not long ago and it's not hard at all to do  that's if you want to keep it.

Jason.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

I think Flyboy has other plans for that space... :wink:


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Yeah if they can be removed I'd like to as il be painting the cam cover and other parts.

What's the pros/cons to removing it all?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Mondo said:


> CR51GYR-TT240 said:
> 
> 
> > ...All that ontop of the cam cover is just plain ugly, isit really worthwhile *relocating *it all?...
> ...


Defo only takes about 30mins on the qS you can relocate it under the battery cover


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

How can you do that then? Any chance of a quick how to? Might attempt it tomorrow. Anything else extra needed?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> How can you do that then? Any chance of a quick how to? Might attempt it tomorrow. Anything else extra needed?


Remind me in the next couple of days and I will get some better pics with the battery cover removed


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

YELLOW_TT said:


> CR51GYR-TT240 said:
> 
> 
> > How can you do that then? Any chance of a quick how to? Might attempt it tomorrow. Anything else extra needed?
> ...


You got it.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Took me a little while Craig as i had to carefully split the wiring loom, which takes patience, good radio and a large cup of coffee. Well worth it though. 8)

Damien.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Yeah I think it's worthwhile doing.

Any pics of the process or what wires to extend isit?
I take it you just extend the wires for the sensors etc?


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Yeah I think it's worthwhile doing.
> 
> Any pics of the process or what wires to extend isit?
> I take it you just extend the wires for the sensors etc?


That's correct Craig. I bought some extra plastic audi tubing to protect the redirected wiring. Just make sure nothing is chaffing when you rewire. :wink: Lots of room under the battery cover as Andy stated. And all keeps nice and dry under there. I will have to move it all again soon, as i want the WMI to reside under said battery cover..that should be fun. :? 

Damien.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

TTSPORT666 said:


> CR51GYR-TT240 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I think it's worthwhile doing.
> ...


WMI hey, take it you want to hide the pump there and bottle?

As most hide in the boot, but obviously a no go for ours.

Is there many wires that need extending?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > CR51GYR-TT240 said:
> ...


Only two you just cut the head from the plug that is part of the n249 extend the wires and reattach the plug you will also need to extend the vac hoses that go from the top of the DV to the n249 and from the n249 to the injection manifold 
On Yellow I just removed all of the n249 routed the vac line from the top of the DV direct to the injection manifold and fitted a resistor to the n249 plug then tucked it out of sight in the coil pack wiring heat shield


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Cheers yellow, when you get a moment just write up a quick how to and where to put most things if you have time and il tackle it with a few mates and a few beers.

I'd appreciate it.

Also i take it all 1.8t cam covers are the same? Il paint mine off the car then replace.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Starting to look good in there, D. :roll:

Craig, no wire cutting is required if you don't want to. Just get the wires out of the duct tape/conduit and hide the gubbins as you see fit. 

PS: Meant to say; what's all that tin foil over your charge pipe, D? Got one word to say to you; Zircotec.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Mondo said:


> Starting to look good in there, D. :roll:
> 
> Craig, no wire cutting is required if you don't want to. Just get the wires out of the duct tape/conduit and hide the gubbins as you see fit.
> 
> PS: Meant to say; what's all that tin foil over your charge pipe, D? Got one word to say to you; Zircotec.


Oh that's even better, can i still move the gibbons to the battery tray cover? Is there enough wire to do that?


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

There's 'king shedloads of wire! Mine's in front of the battery, so I've relocated mine further than you're planning to. You should be fine. 

PS: Not sure how many gibbons there are in a QS. Personally the only long-armed ape in my car is... me. :wink:


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Mondo said:


> There's 'king shedloads of wire! Mine's in front of the battery, so I've relocated mine further than you're planning to. You should be fine.
> 
> PS: Not sure how many gibbons there are in a QS. Personally the only long-armed ape in my car is... me. :wink:


Ha, bloody auto correct. The Gubbins in question being the vacum lines and all that go without any trouble, apart from the diverter valve top hose needing extending?


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, I think so. Seem to remember having to undo the vac hose from the top of the DV so I could run it under the manifold, but don't remember. Basically there's lots of spare hose/wire - the hard part will be tucking it all away nicely.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Yeah il make up some brackets and secure it down all proper, I like doing that side of things such as neatening bits up.

Should be a laugh if all goes well, if not il just duck it up and make it worse haha.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Gibbons... ducks... WTF's going on at your house?!?


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Well I think I'm ready to move on and by a luxury 4x4 now, I wanted one before the tt and probably should have done.

So before I go crazy on the tt I might put it up for sale.

My roads home suit a 4x4 better and I can see a pothole calling my name anytime soon......


----------



## zslover (Jun 5, 2013)

You wont get £11k!


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks for your input, I believe il get that or very near it due to the spec.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Thanks for your input, I believe il get that or very near it due to the spec.


Sad news Craig, i understand how you must feel ,what with knowing now you will never compete with my qs..  :wink:

"Just jesting pal". Real shame you might be calling it a day. But understand your intentions. You built a great car, with some great little oem plus touches, and hope you had fun doing so. Hope she goes to a good home. And she is easily worth that money to the right person.

Damien.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

No selling in this thread please, posts edited


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Lol, forum police.

Wasn't selling it as such just seeing if it's worth what I'm asking. But hope it makes you feel better :roll:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

What sort of 4x4 you thinking of ?


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Nowhere near just look at what has been paid lately for cars of a similar spec a lot lot less.

The only qS cars that are making good money now are low miles unmolested examples.

Don't think for one minute I don't like your car I do I just think you have to be realistic rather than totally unrealistic.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Matt B said:


> What sort of 4x4 you thinking of ?


Either a bmw x5 or vw touareg, the land rover/range rivers are just to unreliable.



jamman said:


> Nowhere near just look at what has been paid lately for cars of a similar spec a lot lot less.
> 
> The only qS cars that are making good money now are low miles unmolested examples.
> 
> Don't think for one minute I don't like your car I do I just think you have to be realistic rather than totally unrealistic.


Il advertise it for £10,999 and go from there, it's clearly worth that. As I said the other advertised are not as good by a long shot, bigger spec ones is what you don't want, this mild spec is better. It's worth all of what I'm asking and I'm confident il get it once the weather becomes better, good for 4x4 buying as well. But I'm still very unsure.


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

Both your 4x4 choices have air suspension and both have problems, you can look at about £700 just for a shock.
You probably dont want my advice go for a Landcruiser - just watch the news and if there is a war anywhere in the world there will be a landcruiser.
I have had about 7 of them and never had any problems, sadly I dont have one now but that is only because I rebuilt a Land Rover from ground up.

As for yer car sale and with everthing, its only worth what someone is will to pay for it. :wink:


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

11k ?

What's the mileage ?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > What sort of 4x4 you thinking of ?
> ...


I test drove a touareg and thought it was a great car but ended up choosing an xc90 which I had for three years. I would recommend everyone has a 4x4 at some point just to enjoy being high up


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

tonksy26 said:


> 11k ?
> 
> What's the mileage ?


49k

Yeah I'm not gona lie I want to show off and have a big car before I move out. Or when I do move out get an older style one and be a show off then. Small man syndrome kicking in. Ha.

I understand that but I got 5k for my show polo gti and they topped out at £1500 at the time. So il get what unwary eventually, summer time coming so I might be lucky, tbh I think the weather is getting me down a lot. Il probably keep it lol. It's more than showy for me.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Matt B said:


> CR51GYR-TT240 said:
> 
> 
> > Matt B said:
> ...


Bloody hate chelsea tractors.. :? Block your view on roundabouts and hog the outside lane on motorways...They only come into their own in the correct surroundings eg..deserts ..aussie outback, rainforests etc...Other than that i hate the bloody ostentatious ozone killing behemoths.. :wink: No offence.. 

Damien.


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

I must say you are right, why by a 4x4 if you dont need one, if it for the room by a bus.
Sadly I do need one and it gets used for the purpose it was built - if I go to the town I take the car.

Dont be daft keep the TT and just put yer back into filling the holes in the road or pay someone to do the job for ye.


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Is it true you're changing your profile name to TTSPORT624 in keeping with OEM plus & relevance? :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Cuprabhoy said:


> Is it true you're changing your profile name to TTSPORT624 in keeping with OEM plus & relevance? :lol:


Hey Craig dont ruin Craigs thread... He runs a close tight ship on this thread.. :lol: Yes i am...lol

Craig what is your build number? Last 3 or 4 digits on your gmbh engine plate engine number.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Cuprabhoy said:
> 
> 
> > Is it true you're changing your profile name to TTSPORT624 in keeping with OEM plus & relevance? :lol:
> ...


There will be no smack talk in here folks, only praise of my magnificent build.

My number be 547.

I thought I was correct and this now proves it pretty much with the letter from Germany. Might have to keep the old girl then and wait a little will longer.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Sod it, il keep the car now. 4x4s are bloody exspensive to fix/run....

So on that note iv ordered my saftey devices rear track cage, had the engraver on the blower to do my engraving on the glove box panel of, No*547/1165 and a non resonated center pipe will be sorted in feb.

How does the globe box trim pop off?


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Sod it, il keep the car now. 4x4s are bloody exspensive to fix/run....
> 
> So on that note iv ordered my saftey devices rear track cage, had the engraver on the blower to do my engraving on the glove box panel of, No*547/1165 and a non resonated center pipe will be sorted in feb.
> 
> How does the globe box trim pop off?


ha ha nice way to celebrate keeping her Craig..  look forward to the cage fitting..  Will have to study how to remove the glovebox trim for engraving. [smiley=book2.gif]

Damien.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Oy - stop slagging off 4x4 - we all have them (quattro).

Oh and I am about to retire the qS to a weekend car as hopefully, in the next 10 days, I take delivery of my Evoque.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Sod it, il keep the car now. 4x4s are bloody exspensive to fix/run....
> 
> So on that note iv ordered my saftey devices rear track cage, had the engraver on the blower to do my engraving on the glove box panel of, No*547/1165 and a non resonated center pipe will be sorted in feb.
> 
> How does the globe box trim pop off?


Much better than a big daft jeep


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Yeah it is better really. Just the weather and road home in winter is doing my head in.

Thinking about upgrading my sound system as sometimes it sounds abit rough, it's Bose soninassume I can replace the amp and speakers and retain the standard wires etc? Any1 done this and noticed the difference?


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

mighTy Tee said:


> ...Oh and I am about to retire the qS to a weekend car...


Did that to the 225 two weeks ago as I'm now officially a 'commuter'. 

£1500 for 6 months into London. Daylight robbery, they should be ashamed, etc. [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Beezaboi10 (Feb 5, 2013)

Good to hear you're keeping the TTQS, liked watching the progress, keep it coming!


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

No worrys guys she's staying, il just rent with a female and save for a house then lol.

Here's my take on the engraving for the glove box lid.

Original spec.



My proposed spec.



Possibly going to loose the underline.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> No worrys guys she's staying, il just rent with a female and save for a house then lol.
> 
> Here's my take on the engraving for the glove box lid.
> 
> ...


Yup loose the underline Craig... :wink: Going to look good. 8)

Damien.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Yeah she's gone.

All trial and error, il hurt word pad tomorrow at work. Ha.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

The final choice has been made, after speaking with my engravers I have shown them the original French design and they said its wrong for German and uk numbering, so they said No. 547 is correct and that's what iv chosen.

Like so.



Il have it sent back hopefully this week some time or il collect it Saturday. :lol:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Craig the little apostrophe has to be up top, not a full stop down below...JUST COPY THE FRENCH OEM BADGE BUD... :lol:

Damien.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Craig the little apostrophe has to be up top, not a full stop down below...JUST COPY THE FRENCH OEM BADGE BUD... :lol:
> 
> Damien.


The engravers have been doing it for like 50+ years, il take there advice.

:twisted: I WILL NEVER COPY THE DAM FRENCHIES. :twisted:

look at other plaques in limited edition cars and there all No. ###.





And the best until last.



Point well and truly proven.

All about OEM+ not copying, improving. 8)


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Craig the little apostrophe has to be up top, not a full stop down below...JUST COPY THE FRENCH OEM BADGE BUD... :lol:
> ...


 :lol: Ahh dear, fair does Craig...You fly the british dot flag buddy. :wink: I am going oem with this one. As per audi.

Damien.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

You mean French oem?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Damien , Craig is right , the French lay out their decimals differently. If you want to stick to OE ( I.E German ) then the decimal goes at the bottom..


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Just went outside in the freezing cold to take this picture of my mums French Renault twingo RS Gordini.

Behold.

N* 167


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Numero_sign

Nº is how the French write it. 'No.' is how it's written in the UK.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Not arguing the apostrophe decimal is french Neil...Just that from the factory that's how they came..  I believe the french qs's were the only ones to be numbered.

My mum is french so i know these things, and in respect of that fact i will have a french higher bubble :-*

Damien.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Looks like your on your own matey. :wink:



Lol, I knew it was wrong.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Not arguing the apostrophe decimal is french Neil...Just that from the factory that's how they came..  I believe the french qs's were the only ones to be numbered.
> 
> My mum is french so i know these things, and in respect of that fact i will have a french higher bubble :-*
> 
> Damien.


Came to France though. If it came to the uk I'm sure it would correct and numbered No.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Just had my glove box handle engraved and it came back today, had one of the drivers pick it up for me.

It's come out better than I thought, I choose to fill the engraving in as it seemed better and stands out more. Just the engraving didn't pop enough they said so I took there advice. Good thing is, paint thinners or nail varnish remover can make it bare metal again. Best if both worlds.





Will fit it tomorrow morning and get pics then as it's to dark now.

Well happy I'm the first one to have this oem+ item in the uk.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Not arguing the apostrophe decimal is french Neil...Just that from the factory that's how they came..  I believe the french qs's were the only ones to be numbered.
> 
> My mum is french so i know these things, and in respect of that fact i will have a french higher bubble :-*
> 
> Damien.


The factory didn't put the numbers there Damien , Audi France would have done that after they came from the factory. So I think it's a French thing.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> Just had my glove box handle engraved and it came back today, had one of the drivers pick it up for me.
> 
> It's come out better than I thought, I choose to fill the engraving in as it seemed better and stands out more. Just the engraving didn't pop enough they said so I took there advice. Good thing is, paint thinners or nail varnish remover can make it bare metal again. Best if both worlds.
> 
> ...


I wasn't to sure about this but that looks great


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Cheers mate, was always going to look class.

I had it done in times new roman font as well, the tall block cap font looked weird to me so didn't want that. This feels more in keeping with traditional engraving in the uk.

When's yours getting done?

You can send them to clear cut engraving and it's all done for £25, sent back.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Really like that. Want mine done.

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk


----------



## FRAX (Jul 21, 2013)

Lovely job and looks really nice, did you just send it off as you had it labled and they return it when done. :wink:


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Really nice Craig. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## mstew (Mar 17, 2012)

Definitely misread the title there as 'everything done', thought it was a bit premature :lol:


----------



## Gryllzy4532 (Jan 24, 2014)

how do you find what number build your QS TT was


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Gryllzy4532 said:


> how do you find what number build your QS TT was


It's the last 3 numbers of your VIN number


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Oioi, look what's happened here. Will take some better pictures in the light tomorrow. Couldn't resist even with bad pics.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

This is now for sale, can't be assed with paying my loan which is a rather high £450 a month. This was not for the car but the quad and car together. I need to save for a house and £500 a month will add up rather nicely, you will be happy to know I shall be leaving the 4x4 dream alone and going for a small hot hatch, such as a clio sport 182 or similar. Suggestions welcome.

In the for sale section, probably forgot loads as we all do upon selling.

Sorry guys.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Sad news Craig...  But needs must...you greedy git..quad and a qs..  :wink: A fantastic avus qs for some lucky potential owner.

Damien.


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

TTSPORT666 said:


> Sad news Craig...  But needs must...you greedy git..quad and a qs..  :wink: A fantastic avus qs for some lucky potential owner.
> 
> Damien.


Only live once I suppose hey, quad just scared the hell out of me and was crazy cold to ride. That had to go, just to much money going nowhere really. If I did a finance deal with £450 I could get a very very nice car. But a house/savings need to happen.

Plus a clio 182 is one of the best hatches available.


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

CR51GYR-TT240 said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> > Sad news Craig...  But needs must...you greedy git..quad and a qs..  :wink: A fantastic avus qs for some lucky potential owner.
> ...


You will have great fun mate and be better off financially for more important issues such as houses.. The clio will bring you big smiles. 

Damien.


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Sorry to hear this Craig, someone is going to have a nice QS in the best colour 

John


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Stop this nonsence - You can easily sleep in the back of a QS. Don't bother with the house, just get a pimpin sleeping bag :lol:

sorry to see you go lad


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Topic now split, please keep on track and civil or it'll be locked again :roll:


----------



## CR51GYR-TT240 (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanks, am I allowed to tell people what car I now have or is that not allowed now as forum members seem to be only like TT's?

I would like to show people and my reasons for the move.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

The rest of the thread is in the other marques forum


----------

